# بحبك يا يسوع



## القسيس محمد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مين يقول معايه 
( بحبك يا يسوع)






عارفين ليه
لانه يحبنى هو من الاول​http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3794/293111455512503hurz9.jpg


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هاقولها معاك باعلي 
صوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

" احبك ياربي يا قوتي "​


----------



## استفانوس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

احبك يايسوعي​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

وانا اقولها بكل قوتى 

بجبك يا يسوع​


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

وانا كمااااان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ لا أقدر أن لا أحبك يا ربى يسوع ، حاولت أن أنسى حبك ، فكدت أجن ، لأنك أحلى ما فى حياتى ، أحلى ما فى الوجود ، بدونك تستحيل الحياة ، بدونك الحياة تافهة وسخيفة ، ولا تستحق أن أعيشها :- [ لى الحياة هى المسيح ]
+++ وأغلى أمنية : أن ألقاك وأكون معك للأبد :- [ والموت هو ربح ]


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا رح قولها كمان بحببببببببك يا يسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بحـــــــ اوى ـــــبك يا يسوع ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أبريل 2009)

حبيبى الرب يسووووووووووووع​


----------



## maryoum (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا كمان بحبك ياربي يسوع المسيح جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------

